# The economy and dinner time????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is raising chickens cheaper than buying eggs?
http://money.msn.com/saving-money-tips/post--is-raising-chickens-cheaper-than-buying-eggs
artydance:


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Strange thing is, I cant answer that. I give away eggs often 6 dozen at school to friends. Won't accept money for them. Most would pay. May have to change that. I want more chickens so I can butcher roosters. Is it worth the cost of raising them, killing. Processing and storing, or or buy it on sale. Probably cheaper to buy. Valid question though!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If you're buying feed figure the cost carefully. We've had times it was cheaper to just buy eggs but we don't raise chickens for economy. We like the fresh eggs. It's like home grown garden produce. The taste cannot be beat! Once you've had them nothing else will ever be as good!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If you're buying feed figure the cost carefully. We've had times it was cheaper to just buy eggs but we don't raise chickens for economy. We like the fresh eggs. It's like home grown garden produce. The taste cannot be beat! Once you've had them nothing else will ever be as good!


Liked a second time and quoted for truth!!!

BUY a store bought tomato and put it beside one from your garden. which is 'worth' more.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Our costs also vary by season. We use a lot more "store bought" feed in the winter, but in the Summer they get most of their "feed" from foraging. We too give eggs away a lot of eggs to friends and to the church food pantry, so our eggs definitely cost more than buying from the store. But like MMM, it's worth it to have truly fresh eggs, that have no hormones or antibiotics. If times get hard, we'll just butcher all but a half dozen or so (we currently have 16 hens and a roo), and greatly reduce our costs.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

For me it is about knowing what is in my food ... eggs or meat/veggies ...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Is raising chickens cheaper than buying eggs?...


What we don't use I sell. Revenue from selling almost pays for the feed.


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

*Andi said:


> For me it is about knowing what is in my food ... eggs or meat/veggies ...


I second that

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I was all about getting hens last year but then I figured the cost. Right now its cheaper to buy. I suspect with a 5-10% inflation rate in 3 to 5 years it will be cheaper to raise my own. But then who knows right? Its still cheaper for me to buy 100 cans of tomato sauce for .33 or $33. That's about 3 and a half hours of work for me. I cant grow and process 100 cans of sauce in 4 hours. Ok to be fair even using 25 jars because 8 oz cans or about a 4th of a ball jar, Im still looking at about .25-.35 a jar for a lid. Organic eggs are like $6 a dozen at the store. Is it worth that? Well that's like .50 each. Can I produce it for less then .50 each. Yes, but I can still buy a dozen crap eggs for 1.80 or so. Or about .15 each. As other have said its quality that makes the difference, but quality cost, ether time or money or both.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> What we don't use I sell. Revenue from selling almost pays for the feed.


Same for us... not quite, but real close. If I can sell 5-6 dozen it pays for a 50lb bag of feed, but I am getting close to being set up to mix and pellet my own feed.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

You have to look for the 'free range, organic, brown' eggs in the store and compare those prices to your chickens' eggs. It's not even close to the same thing to compare the white eggs to your home-raised. If you've ever seen how they raise chickens for eggs, you will never, ever eat the store bought white eggs again....just sayin. So you should definitely be charging for your eggs.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

this thread has some age on it already but i think i'll still put my 2 cents in here.

if you have a breed of chicken that goes broody

some of those eggs can become chicks

the pullets are good for keeping new egg layers in your coop

most of the extra boys are good for freezer camp

if you have a large area with grass the growing youngsters can get much of their living out of there which cost you nothing

when was the last time the grocery store gave you a free chicken when you bought a dozen eggs?

not going to happen, but i can with a good broody breed

we went with buff orpingtons & they are working out great

here is my flock protector & my sweetie


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Goodlookin Roo. 

We to went with Buff Orpingtons and have had good luck. Other than for hawks raiding our run. I'm gonna have to work out a cover of some type. 

Cost isnt a factor for us. I supply us and my parents when our flock is filled out, about 10 to 12 birds. I only feed in the winter and no more than 50lbs a month. Usually more like 30 to 35.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

One thing I found is some chickens will not set a nest on any regular basis.

a bantam hen will and is a very good mother.

At night take eggs withing 10 days old and take the eggs from under the bantam replace them with the breed of chickens eggs your trying to raise.
as your trying to use her for a surrogate mother or live incubator 
and this is much better than a mechanical egg incubator.
The reason for 10 days is eggs will lose the chance of hatching the older
they are ( for those that do not know)
The bantam will raise these as her own it is funny to see her chicks grow 
larger than her so quickly.

to check eggs if they are rotten place in water bad ones float 
be careful of where you trash them as they will attract rats 
and other critters dried cracked grain attracts many animals as well 
and in turn they attract predators even bobcats and puma
owls and hawks rats mice the list depends on your region.
I always go armed as you never know what you will encounter.
And if you hear them at night something is up either a snake or something is 
startling them so do not put it off but do not be complacent and not carry protection.
in hard times **** is a good meat source so it can bee looked at win as long as you 
do not loose more than you can raise. 

To answer the question are chickens cheaper than buying eggs well 
yes and no if you grow enough corn milo and other grains they 
use a portion but give back more protein in eggs and meat.
The one problem is everything likes chickens so your coup needs to be 
built to protect them from ***** fox hawks possums and you can not 
prevent snakes from getting to the eggs so if your paranoid of snakes 
forget chickens.

if your tender hearted it is hard as some die from an number of reasons 
and you can become attached to some as they can have personalities 
some are chickens and some are pets.
and the eggs will not be an issue if you become attached to an egg find a 
good physiologist collect eggs at night or when the chickens are out .
bantams will set a golf ball and try to hatch it.
So do not over work them and place all the eggs under her at one time 
because they will not leave the nest it is hard on them if you have them raise 
a clutch back to back.


----------

